# Scanning and printing near Dubai Marina



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a place in or close to Dubai Marina/JBR where I can go to print out and scan some documents?

Thanks


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

don't know for sure but i would try a typing centre. i've used on time in jbr several times and they never seem too busy either. give them a call first and see.

Reach Us : OnTime


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a place in or close to Dubai Marina/JBR where I can go to print out and scan some documents?
> 
> Thanks


I know this place does it in Building 6 Internet City

DESCO Copy & Print Centre
DIC 06
Email : [email protected] 
Phone : 04 446 4041 
Fax : 04 429 0374


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

I always use the guys on the ground floor (back side) of Arenco Tower DMC. They are specialist print house. do it very quick, same day or while you wait. great quality and also do large print and advertising print when required also.


----------

